# Horse biting



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 3yo filly that is a biter. I find that the ones that bite are usually ones that are fed treats by hand. If I don't give her treats she stops trying to bite. Although my other girls can take a treat and never attempt to bite. She is bottom of the pile as far as horse hierarchy goes so I'm sure that is her reason. 
I don't do a little flick either. I grab the nose like a twitch and pinch till they move way :lol: Totally not acceptable in my book.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I start with a loud noise first and then work my way up to a flick or pinch on the nose. However, if the horse is completely disrespectful and really trying to grab a piece of me, I have no problem giving them a good pop on the nose when I see their teeth coming for me.


----------



## HorseWhisperer (Feb 4, 2010)

*ignore it!*

When i was younger i had a male pony who would bite anyone all the time!! All you need to do is simply push his nose away if he tries to bite you and don't get nervous or evan scared because the horse will do it evan more. If you no exactly when your horse will bite you e.g. when you turn around, try to catch them out e.g. turn around and look at the horse sternly when he tries to bite you when your not looking and the horse will learn that you know what it is going to do and will stop doing it eventually because it will learn that theirs no point in trying!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankfully I do not have a horse that bites. (and hope I never do.) But thank you for the comments. I was told a long time ago, that if a horse tries to bite you, use the 3 second rule. You spend the next 3 seconds acting like your going to kill that horse, then you quit. (This is not my idea or opinion so don't start attacking me, just what I have been told by other horse folks in the past.)


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

First of all I figure out WHY the horse is biting....then take steps to fix it. If he bit me because of something I did, well, I simply say ouch. It's MY fault I got bit so the horse shouldn't be punished for my mistake or lack of attention. Now if a horse is biting out of dominance I start with ground work to establish respect. I don't allow him near me for awhile, and if he does manage to get me I'll back him up until the look on his face changes. Not aggressively, no yelling, but assertively, back him up. I never, ever smack a horse.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

My horse bit me toooo!


----------



## Dani9192 (Jan 2, 2010)

I give my mare a stern pop under her chin so she doesn't know where it comes from and she wont get face shy. It seems to be working


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL Marecare!!! Now that's a candid picture!!


----------

